# Plant ID



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Anyone have any idea what this plant is?
They grow super fast... faster than hygro.


----------



## Zapins (Jul 28, 2004)

Green Myrio, Myriophyllum pinnatum, is also known as Green Foxtail or Green Water Milfoil.


----------



## DataGuru (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks!


----------



## frozenbarb (Feb 8, 2007)

Looks like Hornwort. Super fast growing weed.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

It's not hornwort. Zapins is correct that it's a _Myriophyllum_ and is probably correct on the species as well.


----------



## cah925 (Jun 23, 2007)

I have to agree with the Myriophyllum although not sure exact species name.


----------



## miremonster (Mar 26, 2006)

It looks like the Myriophyllum aquaticum "Green" in my tank. A little smaller and not as easy to transform in the emersed form as the reddish standard form of M. aquaticum.


----------

